# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Irish Rover

## Ratty2141

Does anyone know if this pub in Drax Hall is still open?

----------


## Rob

Sorry to tell you, but it was closed the last time we went by - we loved going to that place...

----------

